# A Prayer Guide for the Case of Bishop Long . . .



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

Last night after reading more about the case with Bishop Long, I knew I had to pray with 'specifics' for him and for the hearts and souls of the 'young' men involved, all I could do was to ask God, how do I pray? 

This morning I received this message in my email from Pastor Kimberly Daniels (Jacksonville, FL) . For me personally, it was my answer from God's heart. As a human, I cannot trust my personal feelings on this issue. With the media, Christian hit men / bashers / haters, cause groups, CNN and all it's hype --- Only by the Spirit of God, will I have the leading and guidance that I must follow. God gave me the answers I needed for prayer for it goes deeper than one man, one preacher, one Church. It's truly spiritual warfare, a battle that the Church will win, and according to Revelation, we HAVE won! 

This message has not been posted on Pastor Kim's website yet. However, I hope it blesses you and here is her web address for your future reference. 

www.kimberlydaniels.com

Here's the message and prayer guide:

*COMMANDER'S ALERT* 

How do we pray for Bishop Eddie Long (As Commanders of the Morning)?

I am sure that most of you may have heard of the allegations about Eddie Long molesting young boys. I have prayed about 'how to pray' for this situation since the news broke. First, I think that it is important to note that rumors of this sort (about Bishop Long) have been floating around for some time. I also think it is important to not focus on making him innocent or guilty. I believe that if we have not been given insight or access to the details of the matter, we have to be careful not to get into the bondage of accusation or gossip. 

God has people in place to deal with the details of this matter in prayer. He has prophetic intercessors, key gatekeepers in the body of Christ, dreamers and true prophets that have no ulterior motives and will minister in a way to promote justice, reconciliation, and correction. This is what we must pray for:
· Justice
· Correction
· Reconciliation

(1) *Justice *is needed for any false accusations against Bishop Long *or* unthinkable damage done to these boys. 

(2) *Correction* must take place to straighten out any crookedness in the matter. Whether these young men have created this situation for financial gain, retaliation or any other reason or whether Bishop Long has committed these perverse acts...pray that the Holy Spirit will deal with and bring correction where things are spiritually, financially, morally or ethically crooked.

(3) Whether we are dealing with an issue of innocence or guilt on Bishop Long's behalf, God's ultimate end is *reconciliation*. Pray that everyone involved will be reconciled to God. Pray that if Bishop Long is guilty that he will be delivered, dealt with for his wrong and reconciled. I have been told that Bishop Long has given the testimony that he was sexually molested. Pray that any generational curse of perversion that may be flowing through his loins be broken off of him and everyone he comes in contact with. Homosexual perversion can also come through association and incantation. Pray that all parties involved will submit to holiness which will separate them unto God and away from other church perverts who reproduce the filth of this demon in the lives of innocent people. 

Especially pray for the leaders in the church that are breeding the demon of homosexuality and taking advantage of souls trying to serve Jesus. Pray to break the witchcraft, control and manipulation off of our leaders, congregations and outreaches. Especially pray for the young people in the church. The devil wants to make the next generation believe that everybody is doing 'a little something-something!' Decree and declare that there are more for us than against us. Declare that God has a righteous remnant and one of us can put a thousand to flight...two, ten thousand! 

Pray that false brethren and those from the homosexual agenda and other antichrist organizations that have crept into our churches unaware will be exposed and run off. 

Cry out to the Lord to reveal the 'demonic tares' and down-low brothers (undercover homosexuals that are not trying to get delivered -who are mostly married men that have wives as 'cover-girls' so that they will not be suspected) in our midst. 

Pray for the brothers and sister in the church that want to be delivered from homosexuality but are afraid, ashamed or simply feel like they have no hope. 

Antichrist spirits want to make it seem as if there is no deliverance for those who are bound by sexual perversion. They want to promote the thought, "If preachers are gay, how can we be free?" 

*What about the timing? Is it by chance that this scandal was released after the victory we just received with the, "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" issue? *

The advocates of same-sex marriage would love to use what is happening with Bishop Long to prove their point; that all ministers who stand against same-sex marriage are homophobic because they are undercover homosexuals. *This is far from truth.* *There are more for us than there are against us...the accuser of the brethren has been cast down! *

The harvest is ripe but the laborers are few when it comes to those who want help from the demon of homosexuality. 

*When you pray, remember that homosexuality is a demon.* 

Hate the demon *but have compassion for the people involved*. 

Many cannot understand how things like this do happen in the church. Do not lean to your understanding but know that a satanic assignment has been directed against men and women of God to bring reproach on the church through this spirit. How can we show compassion? *Compassion is perfected by putting yourself in the place of the person who needs it.*

*We must have compassion for the young men that came forward and any other young men that may be involved (if they have been spiritually and sexually violated) that they will not become breeders and repeat this sin against other young men. Pray for their healing and that God will minister to their families. *

I believe that many other young men will come forth. (Even concerning other pastors from other ministries). Bind any demonic dominoes from this situation. *Bind every lying spirit that would attempt to jump on the band-wagon of this matter for an evil opportunity against innocent preachers.* 

*Have compassion for Bishop Long's wife and what she must be going through now.* 

*Have compassion for the members of the church in Atlanta that are being affected by this terrible situation.* 

Last but not least, HAVE COMPASSION FOR BISHOP LONG! Ask the Lord to give you a burden for what he is going through (whether he is innocent or guilty) because even if he is in the midst of God's judgment, THERE IS MERCY!

*In closing, pray for the church in America.* Whether Bishop Eddie Long is guilty or not, it is not my place to be his judge. I do have an opinion on the matter but my opinion does not count, I must take a righteous position. I take the position of the kingdom that has zero tolerance for the abomination of homosexuality, especially in the church and even the more against our young people. 

*Pray that the kingdom will come and the will of God will be done in this case.* 

I will state that I know that the spirit of homosexuality is epidemic in the pulpits of America (especially in black churches). Judgment is coming down on the gospel music industry in America! Pray that all the "sweet boys" and "hard girls" that are prostituting the church through their gifts *will be turned over to God before they are turned over to the tormentors. **Pray that they will fall on the Rock before the Rock falls on them.* 

*Come against the homosexual agenda that is set in place to come against the saints.* 

Our enemies of the homosexual agenda are having a joyous time because of Bishop Long's situation. Make sure that even though we will not support his supposed sin, we do not work with and get on the side of the enemy. 

(continued...)


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

_(continued....)_ 

*As intercession fell upon our church this past Sunday, we began to cry out to God concerning homosexuality in the church. I even had a young man delivered from homosexuality to pray over the microphone. *

*This past Monday night my husband was in a meeting of leaders in Washington D.C. (from around the nation) and they were asking God to let judgment against homosexuality start in the house of God! Selah...*

*God have mercy on our souls! *

*Apostle Kim Daniels*
 
*Supporting Scriptures:*


*Matthew 5:25-30*

25) Come to terms quickly with your accuser while you are on the way traveling with him, lest your accuser hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the guard, and you be put in prison.

26) Truly I say to you, you will not be released until you have paid the last fraction of a penny.


27) You have heard that it was said, You shall not commit adultery.


28) But I say to you that everyone who so much as looks at a woman with evil desire for her has already committed adultery with her in his heart.

29) If your right eye serves as a trap to ensnare you or is an occasion for you to stumble and sin, pluck it out and throw it away. It is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be cast into hell (Gehenna). 


30) And if your right hand serves as a trap to ensnare you or is an occasion for you to stumble and sin, cut it off and cast it from you. It is better that you lose one of your members than that your entire body should be cast into hell (Gehenna).

*Luke 6:36-37*

36) So be merciful (sympathetic, tender, responsive, and compassionate) even as your Father is [all these].


37) Judge not [neither pronouncing judgment nor subjecting to censure], and you will not be judged; do not condemn and pronounce guilty, and you will not be condemned and pronounced guilty; acquit and forgive and release (give up resentment, let it drop), and you will be acquitted and forgiven and [ac]released.

*I Peter 4:13-19*

13) But insofar as you are sharing Christ's sufferings, rejoice, so that when His glory [full of radiance and splendor] is revealed, you may also rejoice with triumph [exultantly].

14) If you are censured and suffer abuse [because you bear] the name of Christ, blessed [are you--happy, fortunate, [h]to be envied, _with life-joy, and satisfaction in God's favor and salvation, regardless of your outward condition], because the Spirit of glory, the Spirit of God, is resting upon you. On their part He is blasphemed, but on your part He is glorified.__

15) But let none of you suffer as a murderer or a thief or any sort of criminal, or as a mischief-maker (a meddler) in the affairs of others [infringing on their rights]. 


16) But if [one is ill-treated and suffers] as a Christian [which he is contemptuously called], let him not be ashamed, but give glory to God that he is [deemed worthy to suffer] in this name. 


17) For the time [has arrived] for judgment to begin with the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will [be] the end of those who do not respect or believe or obey the good news (the Gospel) of God?

18) And if the righteous are barely saved, what will become of the godless and wicked?


19) Therefore, those who are ill-treated and suffer in accordance with God's will must do right and commit their souls [in charge as a deposit] to the One Who created [them] and will never fail [them].

----------------------------------------------------

*ETA:* 

I have to add that this is* NOT* an attack against those who are living a gay lifestyle!   It is totally and completely against a spirit of the Anti-Christ and this one spirit which has made it's way into the Church has to be named, 'called out' and cast out, for those who have been held captive and in bondage to it.   

Hear what the Lord is saying.  Identify the spirit and cast it out !_


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2010)

I stand in agreement..Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

Laela said:


> I stand in agreement..Amen.



Blessings Laela :Rose:  

Here's something more that is enlightening.  We can talk about 'Long' all day, but the real issue is the enemy's agenda.  Bishop Long is just a tool that satan is using. 

Food for thought:

*Autumn Equinox*

At midnight last night we officially moved into the fall season.  This is not just a move in the natural but a spiritual one.  It is the Fall Equinox.  Bind the demonic harvest of the devil and *the sacrifices made to satan and against the righteous.*

satan has truly set out an agenda against the Church.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Sep 24, 2010)

Wonderful post Shimmie....and I stand in agreement with this prayer agenda!!! 

There is definately a "shifting in the atmosphere" and a shaking taking place. Shake us LORD, shake out everything that does not bring you glory, everything that goes against your commandment of living a life of HOLINESS!!!! 
Holiness or Hell!!!! No one is exempt, God is looking for the remnant of the true Sons (and daughters) of God!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

sunnysmyler said:


> Wonderful post Shimmie....and I stand in agreement with this prayer agenda!!!





sunnysmyler said:


> *There is definately a "shifting in the atmosphere" and a shaking taking place. Shake us LORD, shake out everything that does not bring you glory, everything that goes against your commandment of living a life of HOLINESS!!!! *
> 
> Holiness or Hell!!!! No one is exempt, God is looking for the remnant of the true Sons (and daughters) of God!


 
Sunny, you could not have spoken more truthfully, for there is definitely a 'shift' in the atmosphere. And we have to be 'watchful' of the distractions. 

Have you noticed how each time we hear of a Minister who falls....

'We' get distracted with all of the details coming at us (media, family, co-workers, friends, 'the 'did you hear'?  chorus', and the questions, and the outpouring of pleas for prayers, and so on and so on. And while this is not to be ignored, satan on the other hand is creeping in with 'more' as we are distracted on what he dropped in our midst. 

This spirit of homosexuality didn't come 'from' the Church, but it has crept it's way in. satan knew what he was doing since he was kicked from Heaven. 

Luke 10:18 ... 18 And he said unto them, "I beheld satan as lightning fall from Heaven." 

satan's entire agenda is to set out to destroy the Church of the Lord Jesus Christ...to bring a reproach among our Church leaders and our brethern (and sistern  ) to bring doubt, fear, and death and destruction. 

but he will not prevail...

We have been given the power to subdue this earth 'displace' the devil, out of our lives, our homes, our families, our Churches. satan is not the boss... the Church is. 

*Jesus made it plain...[/*SIZE]

19 Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.

20 Notwithstanding in this rejoice not, that the spirits are subject unto you; but rather rejoice, because your names are written in heaven.

21 In that hour Jesus rejoiced in spirit, and said, I thank thee, O Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them unto babes: even so, Father; for so it seemed good in thy sight. 

satan is on God's hit-list .... that's why he's swinging so hard at us... God's beloved sons and daughters..... and trust, he is not getting over, for his time is up and he has been called out and he is surely being displaced.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Sep 24, 2010)

> 'We' get distracted with all of the details coming at us (media, family, co-workers, friends, 'the 'did you hear'? chorus', and the questions, and the outpouring of pleas for prayers, and so on and so on. And while this is not to be ignored, satan on the other hand is creeping in with 'more' as we are distracted on what he dropped in our midst.



OMgosh Shimmie, so true, I even had to pull myself away from the ET thread regarding the matter, especially since they're making fun of him and posting links to YT and so much other distractions. And I'll be the first to admit, I was like "oh wow" what info is available now, all the while feeling so uneasy in my spirit about it.

I've even been admonishing my 16yr old son regarding his walk, and saying much of what was said in the prayer guide, and that's this situation effects "all of Christiandom" and while God is cleaning us up, He's also exposing and that like you said, allows satan to think he won something (chile please)! 

Saints of GOD, we must realize the time, and the season we're in. That we are to stay on our knees regarding His Kingdom Come! The Kingdom of God is at hand!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 24, 2010)

I definitely believe that we should pray for everyone involved.  The enemy is busy.  This demonic homosexual spirit is running rampant and it is frightening.    

As I said in the ET, I think this is an excellent opportunity for people to really look at WHO they are allowing to guide them in their walk.  People are making the pastor their focus instead of God.  Then the the pastor falls off of the pedestal and is revealed for being less than kosher, these people are lost.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

sunnysmyler said:


> OMgosh Shimmie, so true, I even had to pull myself away from the ET thread regarding the matter, especially since they're making fun of him and posting links to YT and so much other distractions. And I'll be the first to admit, I was like "oh wow" what info is available now, all the while feeling so uneasy in my spirit about it.
> 
> I've even been admonishing my 16yr old son regarding his walk, and saying much of what was said in the prayer guide, and that's this situation effects "all of Christiandom" and while God is cleaning us up, He's also exposing and that like you said, allows satan to think he won something (chile please)!
> 
> Saints of GOD, we must realize the time, and the season we're in. That we are to stay on our knees regarding His Kingdom Come! The Kingdom of God is at hand!


Sunny it's only natural for any of us to be drawn into the midst of this and other situations which affect us and our faith.   The problem with being too drewn is that there are 'divers' contentions about the subject.  Everyone has their own individual views, concerns, and comments.  

Because of the 'mix' multitude of expressions, things are said which offend the "Body of Christ' and the enemy's offense becomes our defense.  We spend and waste words and thoughts and missed prayer time, missing the voice of God, the prompting of the Holy Spirit, defending our faith and those whom we love within.

ET is not God's voice, CNN is not God's voice, The rage, the railings, the taunts and the insults, are truly not God's voice.  We are His sheep and the voices of strangers (to the Gospel) we shall not 'follow', give ear, take heed, nor take offense to. 

Sunny, Precious Blessings to you Sweet Sister. I've received wonderful words of wisdom from your posts and I am taking heed... indeed.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I definitely believe that we should pray for everyone involved.  The enemy is busy.  *This demonic homosexual spirit is running rampant *and it is frightening.
> 
> As I said in the ET, I think this is an excellent opportunity for people to really look at WHO they are allowing to guide them in their walk.  People are making the pastor their focus instead of God.  Then the the pastor falls off of the pedestal and is revealed for being less than kosher, these people are lost.



At the bolded....      Atlanta is fully populated with this spirit as well as Washington, DC...

But it can be broken and it will be.  The spirit is nothing to fear, thank God.  True homophobia are those who surrcomb to the pressure of today's society to 'accept' it.  True homophobia are those who 'back peddle' and say, gay is okay, when not a syllable, nor puncuation in God's word has changed about it.  

I don't care what the pressure is .. God's not changing so why should I?  I fear no man, as a Believer in the Lord Jesus 'Christ' I've paid my dues and more to be able to stand upon who He is and who God always will be, for God is sovereign and unmoveable and faithful to His word, be it Blessing or Cursing.  

This spirit is coming out of the Church and there isn't a thing that the devil can do about it.  Not a thing.  

God bless you, too, Nathansgirl... :Rose:


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 24, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> At the bolded....      Atlanta is fully populated with this spirit as well as Washington, DC...
> 
> But it can be broken and it will be.  The spirit is nothing to fear, thank God.  True homophobia are those who surrcomb to the pressure of today's society to 'accept' it.  True homophobia are those who 'back peddle' and say, gay is okay, when not a syllable, nor puncuation in God's word has changed about it.
> 
> ...


 God bless you.

I love your take on homophobia.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree with this prayer all the way through .Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2010)

t's a powerful Ministry, she has and I am truly blessed by it.

From one 'Dancer' to another.... I wish you blessings upon your heart and upon your feet, flowing in beauty with the music of peace and God's unfailing love. :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> God bless you.
> 
> I love your take on homophobia.


 
Hi Sweet Lady.... It's only the Truth.    God's Word confirms this.   

One example is Peter when he denied Jesus 'thrice' (3 times) 'before' the crucifixion.  He back peddled, he pretended to be among them who did not 'follow' Jesus. Peter even 'cursed' (he was speaking their language) in his denial of Jesus, for the 'fear' of man had griped his heart.   He denied Christ Jesus so as to be thought of as among the 'people' who also denied Jesus as Lord.  (Mark 14:30 & 70)

The 'fear' of taking a stand and keeping a stand, is '...phobia'... fear of man. Fear of showing faith upon where / with whom you stand. 

God says, to 'fear' Him..... 'not man' and that will be our true deliverance in every battle.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I agree with this prayer all the way through .Amen


 
God bless you, precious Mahaialee... :Rose:

BTW:  Your hair is so pretty...


----------



## yodie (Sep 25, 2010)

One thing that I appreciate about this thread, is that you ladies are prayerful. Makes a difference in how you choose or are led to see situations. 

In testing, trials and judgment, God is merciful. 

This issue has made me search my heart and my ways, to see how pleasing they are before God. I'm examining my walk. Am I still striving to walk upright before God and where have I fallen? I've repented for sins known and unknown. God, help me to get it right and not ignore your warnings. I believe that God always warns us and gives us a chance to get things right before judgment takes place. 
I'm not pointing a finger at these young men or EL. That's clearly not my job. Praying for everyone involved and that God's will be manifested in this situation. 

I'm in agreement with Kim's prayer. Amen.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 25, 2010)

I received that e/m also from Kimberly Daniels and I think she was adding a bit of fuel to the fire.  "it has been rumored for a while"  but the prayer will work but it is a dangerous prayer for those that are not prayed up.  It is Spiritual warfare, so bind retaliating spirits first.


----------



## Laela (Sep 25, 2010)

Amen!!



gn1g said:


> I received that e/m also from Kimberly Daniels and I think she was adding a bit of fuel to the fire.  "it has been rumored for a while"  but the prayer will work *but it is a dangerous prayer for those that are not prayed up*.  It is Spiritual warfare, so bind retaliating spirits first.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2010)

gn1g said:


> I received that e/m also from Kimberly Daniels and I think she was adding a bit of fuel to the fire.  "it has been rumored for a while"  but the prayer will work but it is a dangerous prayer for those that are not prayed up. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Indeed.... Excellent words of wisdom for prayer, GN  

I also pray a special prayer guard around those who are praying; from distractions, offenses, and the spirit of doubt which lends to calling the prayers useless, and giving up.   The Church is in a battle, but we have the proper weapons which are not carnal, but mighty through God in Jesus' Name.  

As we pray, we will always be lead of the Holy Spirit, not man nor media, nor respite, but of a peaceful heart yielded to the Holy One, Jesus; for in God do we trust and not we ourselves.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 26, 2010)

I am hurting about this situation.  

I loved watching his broadcast every Sunday evening.  Bishop was definitely anointed to bring forth the word of GOD.  So if I am hurting over here in Texas I suppose the entire ATL community is experiencing all sorts of emotions.  This morning my prayers go out for all followers as well as spectators of Bishop Long.  

Strike the shepard and the sheep will be scattered.  I have seen this happen a time a two and the people of God may or may not ever recover.  

GOD HAVE MERCY. I know that we must trust in you even when we cannot trace you. I heard you say "My timing is precise" so Lord I trust in your timing.  I believe your word God and You said that you will take those things that the enemy means for our bad and turn them around for the good of those that you.  Lord I thank you for what you are doing and what you have already done.  Lord I humble ask that you would comfort, guide and instruct your children in this situation. Amen.


----------



## Laela (Sep 26, 2010)

Daniel 2:21
He changes times and seasons; he sets up kings and deposes them. He gives wisdom to the wise and knowledge to the discerning.



Blessing to you... !


Shimmie said:


> Blessings Laela :Rose:
> 
> Here's something more that is enlightening.  We can talk about 'Long' all day, but the real issue is the enemy's agenda.  Bishop Long is just a tool that satan is using.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2010)

Laela said:


> Daniel 2:21
> 
> 
> > He changes times and seasons; he sets up kings and deposes them. He gives wisdom to the wise and knowledge to the discerning.
> ...



Laela, earlier this evening, as I was washing dishes after dinner, I 'sensed' these words in my spirit...  

_"Changing of the guard". _

I won't share anything more... not now.  It's late, I'm tired, of the media, I'm so sad for those four young men, for Bishop Long and his wife, family and Church.  I'm going to bed and I need to be in prayer before I'm able to share more of what's in my heart.    

Love and blessings to you and 'Hubbie'.  The two of you are such a blessing and truly God's special joy.  You make Him smile.   

Sweet sleep and God's sweet peace to everyone...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2010)

gn1g said:


> I am hurting about this situation.
> 
> I loved watching his broadcast every Sunday evening.  Bishop was definitely anointed to bring forth the word of GOD.  So if I am hurting over here in Texas I suppose the entire ATL community is experiencing all sorts of emotions.  This morning my prayers go out for all followers as well as spectators of Bishop Long.
> 
> ...


 
 

Precious GN ... I'm praying with you.   Love and peace to your precious heart... :Rose:


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just had to come in this thread and share how my heart was so heavy when people mentioned praying for Eddie Long and they were met with such rude comments.  I would think that anyone who has SOME kind of relationship with God would understand that EVERYONE deserves prayer.  Even when we fall short of the mark, it doesn't mean that people shouldn't pray for us.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I just had to come in this thread and share how my heart was so heavy when people mentioned praying for Eddie Long and they were met with such rude comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you dear one... I hear you. 

It is sad when someone has the 'mind' not to pray for someone who is accused.  I've been there myself.  For example, I never found it in my heart to pray for Bin Laden and I'm sure many never prayed for Hitler and all of his reign of terror.   Yet God still calls us to pray for our enemies and for those who may not _seem _deserving.   Yet Jesus found all of us deserving to shed His precious blood for, and He did without regret nor complaint.  

To those [reading] who feel Bishop Long is not deserving of prayer, then ask yourself, were you deserving of the Blood of Jesus, so lovingly and freely shed for you?  Whether folks believe in God or not, 'you' [general appl] are still walking, living, breathing upon God's earth upon which He created and deseigned for [you] to awake each day _'above six feet',_ with every opportunity to succeed and to be blessed with His blessings which [you] give Him no credit for.  

Those [of us] who pray will be at peace with God [and within ourselves] and will come to rest with the grief of issues such as this.   Those who do not pray will only have strife and contention as their peace and never know the fullness of God's love for them.  For in prayer, we are open to God's abundance of love, peace, joy and His understanding and the Truth which underlies all that has occurred.

I'm praying for all of these precious souls, for I do not know who is right or wrong and if I never know, at least I have done what our Father in Heaven expects of me, as one of His daughters who represents Him. 

Therefore no one can say another is undeserving of prayer, and be telling the Truth .. God's Truth, not even I... 

_"For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God..." _ (Romans 3:23 KJV)

Love and Blessings.... :Rose:


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 27, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I hear you dear one... I hear you.
> 
> It is sad when someone has the 'mind' not to pray for someone who is accused.  I've been there myself.  For example, I never found it in my heart to pray for Bin Laden and I'm sure many never prayed for Hitler and all of his reign of terror.   Yet God still calls us to pray for our enemies and for those who may not _seem _deserving.   Yet Jesus found all of us deserving to shed His precious blood for, and He did without regret nor complaint.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN.  
God bless you.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 27, 2010)

I, too,  feel sorry for all parties involved in that mess but I can also feel for those who don't wish to pray for him.  I think that the body has been so hurt by all these sex, monetary, adultery, xyz-etc. scandals, they are tired and crying inside.  I think the body of Christ feels very much alone and confused through all this, jilted.  Maybe we _should_ pray for those who can no longer see that it's all by mercy.  Although we are to be good stewards of our lives and those in our family and communities and confront the wrongs (not let them slide by), we must also be painfully aware that there is no good person on this earth...not really.  It's all through mercy.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I, too, feel sorry for all parties involved in that mess but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are right about this. It's very hard for one to pray when they are hurting, confused, emotionally charged. I'm one who can attest to such. 

Yet there are those who 'refuse' to pray out of sheer arrogance and would much prefer to be bearers of strife and contention, no matter who's right or wrong in the issue.  

There are many, many who use situations like this to pew insult upon injury or to simply add more arsenal to their predisposed and biased negative attitude against the Body of Christ.  These are the ones without excuse.   'From the abundance of their hearts, their mouths speak...  For them we have to pray as well, for they do not have peace. 

People who have peace are those who pray, those who have relationship with God, those who seek Him instead of strife.  God is so awesome and wise to advise us of this. The perfect example is of course, Jesus. For upon the Cross He was able to bear it's humiliation and pain, because He chose to pray for those who oppsed Him, and all in love. His prayers were His peace. From the 'Garden to the Cross'...and even before, He had peace because of His prayers. 

Love and Blessings to you, Precious Volver _ Alma Girana :Rose: You've shared some very wise insight and it's opened my eyss to understand the need to pray even more. Thank you.


----------



## Laela (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm more of the persuasion to do what Jesus.  I've brought up in prayer people who made it very clear they don't like me or who try to treat me poorly, ESP family on both sides..  I'm talking in earnest prayer, their names come up during prayer. I'm not saying this to "boast" but more to show that I don't believe there's anyone who is not deserving of prayer. We are charged as followers of Christ to always do what is right, despite how we 'feel' because we never know God's ways or whether he is using someone to gather others to pray. 

Reminds me of these TWO BROTHERS that I received a good Word on yesterday:

The younger son left his father and did his thing in the world, only to realize and finally come to his senses that he had all he needed in his father's house. He repented and came back. His father accepted him back, cleaned him up, and had a celebration of his return. All what that son did away from home, his father forgot, and didn't bring it to remembrance. 

Meanwhile the older son, who was always doing what's right got angry, stayed away from the celebration and refused to be happy for his brother's return. Instead, he "reminded" his father of how good a son he is! Still, the father pleaded to him to come to join the celebration, for he loved both his sons equally.

One son (the prodigal) was unrighteous; the other was self-righteous.  

They worked for their father and were good sons to him, but neither was a good brother to the other. That's a sad story, but it reflects a lot of what goes on in The Church today. Honestly, there are times I asked why even bother, but I had prayed anyway. It all depends on what "Not my will, but thy will" means to anyone.

Jesus Himself is our example, because he prayed for the very people who hated him and who killed him. Can't get more offensive than for someone to wish you dead. Mercy.

Praying for others in _any _circumstance is a very rewarding thing to do, much like forgiveness..because I have come to realize that the person who needs it most is ME! It's making me a stronger Christian, developing my trust in God and refining me to be more Christ-like - by putting others before me.


Amen


----------



## Ithacagurl (Sep 27, 2010)

amen. Thank you God


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been trying to find a way to say and ask around this situation without causing controversy, but are we more afraid of their homosexuality than the crimes and/or abusive manipulation he committed?  It seems to me we fear homosexuality rather than wish to address the destructive behaviors (and in that, we can include masturbation and heterosexual promiscuity).  

Granted, biblically (and not just christianity) and historically in the middle-east, it's simply an abomination.  But the act of unmarried sex that is homosexual is the abomination, not the make-up of the person.  I truly do not believe there is per se a demon, I think there is some kind of disordered desire for it to exist in the first place because we know that sex in marriage is for procreation and is a sacred act and that biology is a certain way from creation.  Maybe G-d throws curveballs?  

However, and I expect to get a few raised eye-brows, there are those of us with same-sex orientation and do not act out on it ...at least, not now.  I am one of them and I'm a christian with a Jewish affiliation of sorts.  I'm two-spirited, not gay, but bi.  I accept it.  Of course, I wish to be married but I do know that I have this tendency and I've fulfilled it in the past.  For a relationship, I prefer men.  How is it a sin to BE of such an orientation/chemical/mental/etc.  when you do not ACT upon it?  I wouldn't say I have any demonic spirit residing inside of me.  Perhaps there are those who disagree...but I know myself and my relationship with G-d.  

And maybe these scandals are a way for the religious communities to face two situations, one of scandal and abuse and one of our attitudes towards those who, by no fault of their own, have an homosexual or bi-sexual orientation.  Dunno.

The buffalo dung must be hitting the fan right about now...  Have I told my children?  No and probably will not since it's not a lifestyle I wish to live...but I lean that way in desires sometimes.    I won't be ashamed I'm this way, but I would be ashamed if I were immoral in any kind of way.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I've been trying to find a way to say and ask around this situation without causing controversy, but are we more afraid of their homosexuality than the crimes and/or abusive manipulation he committed?  It seems to me we fear homosexuality rather than wish to address the destructive behaviors (and in that, we can include masturbation and heterosexual promiscuity).
> 
> Granted, biblically (and not just christianity) and historically in the middle-east, it's simply an abomination.  But the act of unmarried sex that is homosexual is the abomination, not the make-up of the person.  I truly do not believe there is per se a demon, I think there is some kind of disordered desire for it to exist in the first place because we know that sex in marriage is for procreation and is a sacred act and that biology is a certain way from creation.  Maybe G-d throws curveballs?
> 
> ...



Hi Angel... May I come back to share my heart on this?  I'll be leaving work soon, but I have some errands to run before I get home.  But I want to come back to this.  I don't want the heart of my response to misunderstood.   

God bless you and I'll be back later when I'm home and settled.  It will also give me  time to pray as God would have me to share.  

See you later... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 2, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I've been trying to find a way to say and ask around this situation without causing controversy, but are we more afraid of their homosexuality than the crimes and/or abusive manipulation he committed?  It seems to me we fear homosexuality rather than wish to address the destructive behaviors (and in that, we can include masturbation and heterosexual promiscuity).
> 
> Granted, biblically (and not just christianity) and historically in the middle-east, it's simply an abomination.  But the act of unmarried sex that is homosexual is the abomination, not the make-up of the person.  I truly do not believe there is per se a demon, I think there is some kind of disordered desire for it to exist in the first place because we know that sex in marriage is for procreation and is a sacred act and that biology is a certain way from creation.  Maybe G-d throws curveballs?
> 
> ...



Amazing Grace... 

This is what God has for all of us, no matter who we are, what we think, what we do...  Amazing Grace is what God has chosen to extend towards all. 

What I can say about homosexuality, you can and most definitely have or will read in my other posts and threads; I've never been quiet about this subject.  

What's more important is the importance of you and what God has for you as His beloved child.  And 'Beloved' you are of Him... Truly Beloved.  :Rose:

All He ever wants of you is to come and remain closer to Him.   He's not moving away.  He wants to embrace you and to comfort you and to show you just how important your life and your heart and your desires in life are to Him; and to have your desires to be 'God' Fulfilled and not self or world fulfilled.   

As humans we are all 'swayed' into divers temptations of divers proportions and ideals.   Yet, God in His love for us, has given us His promise which is sure, that He will lead us not into temptation and He will deliver us from *all *evil.   All we have to do is but ask and seek to remain close to Him.  

Volver, you are not exempt from God's deliverance, neither are you a curve-ball, you are not a mis-direction of life.    God has kept you for His great pleasure and to give you the very best of who He is and what He wants in you as His child... His best.  

When you say you have 'thoughts', God has answers for this... of loving encouragement, void of condemnation.  

_Keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ unto eternal life.   (Jude 1:21)_

God is not going to turn you away, because of your thoughts; He wants you to instead grow closer to Him, for in this closeness, you will be filled with His thoughts and embraced with so much of His love that all else will leave which does not belong. 

Do you have a devil in you?    No Loved one... No.   

What does exist is a spirit in this earth realm that seeks upon those that can be influenced by the 'thoughts' in opposition to God's order.   A thought that catches one's attention which validates a 'void' being filled where God should be instead. 

*Example:*  A person without a job whose needs are desperate to feed his family, pay the rent/mortgage, a doctor bill, etc.   His faith is being challenged and he is overcome by the situation.   The enemy will come with not only the 'influence' but the thought to commit a crime (robbery, extortion, embezzlement).   Now we know these thoughts are not from God, yet the pressure is so great that this person yields to the spirit of influence and ends up in sin. 

A husband or wife may feel justified to cheat because they are not getting satisfaction from 'home'.   

A woman who has been abused / emotionally hurt by men will lean towards the love of another woman.  

A man who has never known the love and the acceptance of a father / positive male role model will seek love and approval from another man...or a young boy will mistake being sexually exploited by a man as natural behaviour.  

However, when it comes to 'same sex' attractions, it is never from God and it never will be.  But why does it occur?  What is the enemy using to make it seem right or normal to the person who yields to it?   

Who hurt you?  Who made you feel that a man is not enough?  Who made you feel that what you are searching for to feel complete or even safe, that a woman has what a man cannot give you?  And truly men (for a woman) or a woman (for a man) are never enough for our lives, and only because it is meant for God to fill in those voids, not going to someone of the same sex.  

As a woman and as a child of God, you were created and so carefully designed in love and by love, and created to be loved wholely and completely, and somehow 'life' has cheated you; so it's only natural for you to seek or desire it when it's not fulfilled.   

Angel, look what God says to prove He understands unfilled desires:

_Hope deferred maketh the HEART SICK: but when the desire cometh, it is a tree of life. _  ----  Proverbs 13:12

God understands... He made you to have desires and to also have them fulfilled.   Now satan is fully aware of this and this is when he deceives humanity and brings in his counterfeits.  But it is only by God's grace that we discern which is of God and which is not.  And God gives us a warning:

_The desire accomplished is sweet to the soul: but it is abomination to fools to depart from evil. _ ---- Proverbs 13:19

So what is God saying here.  He is speaking of 'fulfullment' outside of Him;  People who find  / seek fulfillment outside of Him, find it sweet to satisfy their desires, and they reject / despise departing from evil or resisting temptation. 

I'm not saying this is you, no, not at all.      I'm trying to give some understanding to how satan uses the mind to lead people astray, whether it's sex, money, or whatever.    satan uses a void in a person's life and exploits it and leads people astray to fulfill a desire that is outside of God's will for us.  That's the point I'm trying to convey.   Okay....?  :Rose:

There's so much to this, God is such an awesome teacher,  but I'm going to wrap it up with this:

No matter what you may read from my posts when I speaking of homosexuality, please know that it is against the 'Spirit' of Deception of this issue which is real and is out there. It's presence is more than evident.   Beyond evident.   And part of God's call upon my life is to pray against it as well as other entities in this earth, for it has really taken far too much ground and God is not having it.  

Please know that I respect you and see you no less of a beautiful and a perfectly loving and loved woman and child of our most High God, our Lord Jesus Christ and I will fight for you in prayer for satan can no longer have his negative influence over you.    

My only regret is that I am not sharing this in person, for then you would be able to see and to know that I am speaking from a heart of love and not condemnation towards you nor any other.   I mean this with all of my heart.  

As God leads, I am going to speak out against this and the gay agenda, for they have truly taken a lot just a little too far; yet please know it will NEVER be against you nor anyone personally.  If nothing else, I am fighting even harder for you, for your souls are worth it.   Your lives are worth it.  You are loved just that much and more than words can ever express.... The 'Cross' upon which Jesus bled and died for you, says it all.  

I live for God and I have no shame or fear in doing so.  Homophobic?  Please!  Who is man that I should fear him?   

Precious Volver... You are LOVED!  Embrace it and nothing less.   Nothing less for God is waiting to show and give you His very best.  

For you precious one...   

With love ...  

Shimmie.... 

I hope we're friends... even more 'sisters' in Jesus.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't mean it to come across that _you_ are condemning and I apologize...I'm mainly concerned that in the general body of Christ, we are homophobic and that is the focus rather than the abuses against people and that transcends sexual orientation as women have been duped by their male pastors.  I think this is part of the anger surrounding the Long case...and the embarassment.

I can respect your point of view because you have concrete reasoning behind it.  It's not stemming from emotion.  One thing though, in my case, it's been there a very long time, long before a marriage (lol).  I repressed it since childhood but it was not a factor in my divorce at all.  Well, it is what it is.  I guess I came out the proverbial closet today   And I know there are many out there like me, even here.  It should be dealt with, recognized and placed into proper perspective according to one's faith, teaching, etc.  Thank you for being very respectful!

That's the thing, I accept this "cross" of mine and what to do with it...offering it up daily.  Sexual expression is the culminated of human feelings regarding love of a person.  And with the Creator's design, homosexual sex goes against what He has planned.  But it's no doubt that He has created those like me.  It has to be one of the biggest cruxes a person has to face - to carry -  especially if they desire to follow that biblical design. 

If anything, I believe in the design of the "ministries" (because there are orthodox Jewish ones) that seek to help one follow the biblical design in behavior but do not think of the orientation itself as evil in the person or outside as in evil  influence nor something to be delivered of.  Besides, it will always be there, only repressed.  That's hard to explain because what is stressed is behavior.  I'mma have to come back to that and elaborate at some point.  Hopefully, this post and others will help those trying to figure it all out as they are in the church.  

But you're right in that there is an agenda but it's not only homosexual acts, it's greed, it's violence, it's promiscuity amongst heterosexuals as well.  That is immorality.  But one who is this way with a complete realization of the need to carry the cross in the faith just might not expect "deliverance."  Remember Peter.  We don't know if his thorn was illness or homosexuality.  It could definitely have been.  It's what you do, not how you are fashioned.  And bi-sexual thoughts or homosexual thoughts aren't necessarily lustful.  People tend to equate sex acts (remember, I think it's the physical express of the culmination of feelings) with "gayness" and it might not be the case that one is lustful.  Of course, it can happen.  

And....I love you too.  :hug:


----------



## gn1g (Oct 2, 2010)

Hab 2:4 speaks of a soul not being upright.  I believe a person that is same sex oiented has to have there spirit/soul sent into correction.

Deliverence ministries are good at that.  We have a ton of deliverance ministries here in Dallas HOWEVER all of them are not effective.  One that I am impressed with is liberationministriesinc.org. He is a crack shot at sexual matters and drugs.   I wish you could hear him preach and watch him work.  

He says that the biggest thing going on know is incest, even more so than the other common perversions.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Oct 2, 2010)

This thread is AMAZING
WHen I heard about this.. something felt OFF about the entire thing.

it's funny because I said  " I will NOT enter into judgement of the situation until YHWH reveals truth" 

the old me would have been like: that EVIL TRIFLING MOLESTER.

don't get me wrong. 

If he did do those things let him be Reconciled
if he didn't let him and his family be healed

Lives are shaken
Faith is shaken
I pray that those who are shaken are restored to YHWH despite this. 

I just pray for both sidies 
and those who are shaken by this
this will damage all involved only needing to be healed by Yahshua. 

so. I reserve no judgement
leaving it to EL ELYON. THAT IS my declaration.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 2, 2010)

Hab 2:4  4Behold, his soul which is lifted up is not upright in him: *but the just shall live by his faith.*

That's speaking about actions.  There's still a disconnect between comprehending the makeup of a gay or bisexual person and behavior that isn't allowed scripturally.  It's what you DO.  That goes for heterosexuals.  People can deliver all day long but you either repress it, forget it, deny it, live it out, or come to a point where you just let _it_ be.  Your actions speak all.  Incidentally, there are many such people, they are just in denial.  

For an analogy, aren't all people predisposed to commit error?  What's the difference between a potential bank robber and a white-collar bank employee who is tempted to embezzle funds?  They both carry the desire but they don't act upon it.  Do they go to jail?  No, not unless they committed the error.  Their personality types are set in stone and if they follow the faith, they will struggle with it for a lifetime.  

What about a sensual woman who is easily excited by a handsome guy and she struggles with thoughts.  Is she committing error by being attracted to any guy and even wishing she could bed him despite her faith?  If she commits it, then she's in error.  If not, nope.

This is what I mean about homophobia in the church.  People are more concerned that a person is gay than with their actions as a person, even concluding they cannot be righteous individuals.  That's what confession is for.  Of course, I'm talking for people in this faith, not for atheists or other religious of diff. faiths. In Long's case, I'm more concerned about his manipulation and utilization of congregants  rather than his status as a gay man, which he most definitely is.  I wouldn't ever condone any outside sexual experience in marriage.  But I don't think he's bi, exactly, I think he's strictly gay and his wife was his beard for years.  He went behind her back.  He seduced young boys.  This tells me that, not only is he a schmuck, he's a man who doesn't respect family.  He should never have married her and had kids just to accommodate expectations of his family and friends.

With that said, you can live a righteous life if you are "gay-minded."  You can.  I'm living proof.  There's no cure...it's just a disposition and repressing it makes you sick, not well.  Have to come to terms with it.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

This Scripture shows that even back in the time of the Apostles, people were struggling with the same sins. Paul said that some of those that he was speaking to, had been overtaken by these sins.

1 Corinthians 6:9 "Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor EFFIMINATE, nor ABUSERS OF THEMSELVES WITH MANKIND, 10Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God. 11AND SUCH WERE SOME OF YOU: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God. "...

AND THE GOOD NEWS IS: They can be washed, sanctified and justified. It is not something that cannot be overcome. We are "more than overcomers", the Word tells us. The Word also says: "He makes me to overcome"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

The Holy Spirit showed me this some time ago. I have sent you a private email. One thing that I know is that 'your spirit' could be very easily wounded. The Word of God tells us to 'speak truth to one another" and also to 'pray for one another that we might be healed".

It is not the 'inner struggles' of a person, saint or not, in that direction that I would condemn. Neither would I reject someone knowing that they have a daily struggle like this.

However, I do not have sympathy for those that lie in wait to abuse children, and destroy their lives, and put on 'a false Christian front', in a powerful spiritual position to carry out evil. And to add to the evil, go out of their way to keep the evil going, sometimes for 20 and thirty years, without ever REMOVING THEMSELVES from the temptation or ACCESS, or POSITION OF AUTHORITY.

Just as you came forward, so can they. Now I believe you will receive a lot of prayerful support from many as well you should. I agree totally. There is a difference in having the pull a certain way and actually carrying it out. That is as deep as I care to go here. Keep the faith.

 If they (these shepherds and priests) WANT TO to stop the destructive behaviour, they need to acknowledge it and come out of any position that gives them access, authority and power over youth. They need 'to face' God with their struggle instead of hiding behind God. They need to remove themselves from the temptation. That might include not being a pastor or a priest or having any contact with children.

A true shepherd 'protects' the flock. The 'wolf' eats the flock! A shepherd knows if he is a wolf! no matter how much he is in denial.  He knows!

James 1:12 "Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him. 13Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man: 14But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. 15Then when lust hath conceived, it bringeth forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, bringeth forth death. 16Do not err, my beloved brethren."


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

These 'thought' can be 'darts' from the evil one. 'Impulses'. Satan 'likes to sift people as wheat", and look for any weak areas. He knows them before we do. Then he will press those buttons. And if we have 'certain desires' Satan will work on that overtime. This can also apply to 'fornication and adultery'.
Or sex 'addicts' or those 'addicted to pornography or those who have a compulsion to 'steal' or compulsive lying.

People who are drawn to have relations with the same sex, are not allowed a "yours is a special case" in the Word of God. He lays it on the line for all alike.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Galatians 5:19 The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery;

Revelation 21:8 But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death

13 "Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempts he any man: 14 But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. 15 Then when lust has conceived, it brings forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, brings forth death"

As far as the "God made me this way" or "I was born this way", I believe that some people are 'affected' in that way, hereditary (e.g. hermaphrodites) or 'spiritual family inheritance', being a spirit and a curse attached.

God's Word does not allow 'those who are effeminate, or homosexual or lesbian," to plead, "but mine is an exceptional case'.  He wants to set 'EVERYONE' FREE FROM THEIR SIN so that it can be said of all the saints:

Revelation 12:11"And they overcame him because of the blood of the Lamb, and because of the word of their testimony; and they loved not their life even unto death."


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 2, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> If they (these shepherds and priests) WANT TO to stop the destructive behaviour, they need to acknowledge it and come out of any position that gives them access, authority and power over youth. *They need 'to face' God with their struggle instead of hiding behind God.* They need to remove themselves from the temptation. That might include not being a pastor or a priest or having any contact with children.
> 
> A true shepherd 'protects' the flock. The 'wolf' eats the flock! A shepherd knows if he is a wolf! no matter how much he is in denial. He knows!



Incredibly wise words!!!!  We are more concerned with what humans will think rather than what G-d has to help us live.  What a week...the most honest thing I've ever shared with anybody.  But I just feel free.  It's time for the next phase of life, of those blessings to come. I know and believe they will come.  

I believe in symbolism and G-d has used it in my life because of my heritage.  Last week, during a ceremony, when the eagle came, I knew Creator had blessed us because we honored Him.  Then when the butterflies came and I saw the fluff eagle feather on the ground and the two white lumes, I knew that the Mohawk saint had heard me again.  Iknew the bufferfly was a symbol of renewal, of freedom and of travel, the next step.  

It was this time last year that I witnessed a awesome miracles during a few hours.  We went back to that place but could not access the land.  They had removed the virgin-birthed buffaloes, white and black (red heiffer...symbol of renewal and the age to come of peace).  But as I realize that many sacred ceremonies cannot be filmed...are only for memory, that day, too, was for memory.  I'll have to pass this down so the next generations believe as I believe in Creator, as generations before me believed in Creator.  I was meant to come to this point and I'm freer than I've ever been.


----------



## star (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Shimmie for a great post of prayer and power. I stand also agreement that truth will prevail that no innocent person will be harmed, no matter who it is.


----------

